# miui camera app



## kcirradx (Jul 29, 2011)

hello all,

i searched for any information on this issue, but could not find anything on point. my issue has to do with the miui camera app. could not find any guide on settings, how to use, etc.

the zoom and brightness bars on screen seem to work intermittently. is this a bug or are there adjustments which would fix this?

appreciate any help. thanks in advance!


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

All I know of is with this port to the x at least you should turn resolution to the 8mp setting to avoid glitches.


----------

